# Square miles current redbrick



## HBLP (Sep 23, 2018)

Is anyone trying square miles' current redbrick espresso in an aeropress or similar? I bought some for my girlfriend to use with her aeropress as she prefers a slightly darker roast, with more nutty flavours, than most good roasters do for filter. She's previously been a massive fan of the redbrick in her aeropress too. Anyway, right now we're really struggling to get anything that tastes close to balanced with these. First it came out sour, then just a little tighter on the grind seems to reduce the sourness somewhat (though not completely) but somehow completely flatten out the flavour profile - it tastes of barely anything at all. Other beans etc seem to work fine with this grinder/brewer combo (it's a Timemore Chestnut, which is basically a stepped Helor 101 with the conventional burrs), so I'm not sure where to go here. I'm gonna give things a go with my Lido E later, potentially try MWJB's 'long steep' immersion method, but just thought I'd ask to see if anyone else had any struggles with this bean, and if they had any tips on brewing it. Previous goes with this blend (well, different blend of course, but same label) on aeropress have been super easy - basically impossible to get tasting bad.

Cheers


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

Not tried that iteration of red brick, looking at its make up though its not gonna be a nutty roast flavour profile no matter what you do to it.

SQM roasts are pretty forgiving ( they are not uber light in my experience ) , but it is an espresso roast with favours nodding towards fruit acidity.

A longer steep is certainly the best way to bring out sweetness and extract a bit more in the cup. It may be just going a tad finer is not enough to push your extraction into the tasty zone.


----------



## Asgross (Jun 14, 2015)

Hi

We have Red Brick at home every day, our first drinks - my wife as a latte, mine unsweetened espresso.

Its been our go to coffee for over a year.

But both of us feel this bag is going to be our last for a while.

Its a shame because this is literally the only blend/ bean we have ordered more than twice.


----------



## dsc (Jun 7, 2013)

Was just thinking about this, there is indeed something off about this new blend, it seems rather flat and boring. I'm also not super crazy about their Herbazu espresso either, so these will most likely be the last SQM bags for at least a while.

T.


----------



## HBLP (Sep 23, 2018)

Mrboots2u said:


> Not tried that iteration of red brick, looking at its make up though its not gonna be a nutty roast flavour profile no matter what you do to it.
> 
> SQM roasts are pretty forgiving ( they are not uber light in my experience ) , but it is an espresso roast with favours nodding towards fruit acidity.
> 
> A longer steep is certainly the best way to bring out sweetness and extract a bit more in the cup. It may be just going a tad finer is not enough to push your extraction into the tasty zone.


Yeah sorry i maybe meant nutty and darker compared to what I like, but she still liked the fruity elements that they usually come with, just not when they're super bright as with some lighter roasts.

Will give longer brew a go now and see how things turn out.


----------



## HBLP (Sep 23, 2018)

A bit finer still and a much longer brew ~8 mins has yielded better results. It's honestly still not great, just quite boring really, but it's nice enough that it will be used now. I think I will stick to other roasters for the time being too.


----------



## dsc (Jun 7, 2013)

HBLP said:


> A bit finer still and a much longer brew ~8 mins has yielded better results. It's honestly still not great, just quite boring really, but it's nice enough that it will be used now. I think I will stick to other roasters for the time being too.


Yup, "boring" sums it up nicely.

T.


----------

